# Recuperar archivos dañados disco duro

## cameta

Tras haber sustituido mi disco duro y copiado la mayor cantidad posible de archivos del veijo con rsync, algunos archivos no pudieron copiarse ya que daban errores.

He encontrado la siguiente guia sobre utilidades para recuperar esos archivos. 

https://www.solvetic.com/page/recopilaciones/s/ordenadores/mejores-herramientas-linux-para-recuperar-archivos-disco-estropeados

¿Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia sobre cual es más adecuada

----------

## cameta

Acabo de instalar ddrescue que he visto que estaba en el portage. Ya comentaré como ha ido.

----------

